

Dart Hello world test with optimize - tilt
http://jsperf.com/dart-hello-world-test-with-optimize/2

======
thirsteh
In Chrome:

As is JS ops/sec: 3,163,860, ±3.70%, fastest

JS (from Dart) with --optimize ops/sec: 23,337, ±4.84%, 99% slower

